# July 2010 MMM



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I realise that this is a bit delayed but have only just returned to the UK.

Just could not believe the review of the B Class 2011 by Peter Rosenthal. "The internet forums sometimes buzz with talk of Hymer quality being 'not as it used to be' but frankly this is nonsense'"

Peter Rosenthal had this vehicle for all of 4 hours!!!!!! I am sure even Hymer could produce a vehicle that would not deteriorate for that period of time. Perhaps if he had the van for 4 months, 4 weeks or even 4 days his comments might have been a bit different.

Just what sort of an expert is he, or perhaps it is MMM's idea of keeping the advertiser happy.

Those of us who have experienced the heartache of having a new Hymer and trying to deal with warranty issues etc. (and I know there are many of us) could tell him a completely different story.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

obviously trying to keep the guys at b****hills happy 8)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> obviously trying to keep the guys at b****hills happy 8)


Couldn't believe my eyes the other morning when at the bottom of an MHF forum page there was a Brownhills advert. Nuke needs a long spoon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

but it doesn't mean we can't criticise them, Frank 8) :wink: 

I would quite like a Hymer (despite the problems alluded to here), but would rather import one than buy from the sole appointed UK dealers. 

(try saying that in MMM :lol: )


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Warranty Issues*

Buy a Hymer in Germany when the euro drops more.

Then you can make a holiday of visiting the Hymer service centre at Bad Waldsee if you need any warranty work - or just cheap habitation / base vehicle servicing.

Whilst the vehicles are under warranty, they fix/replace anything without question.
They usually pay for accomodation to if the van is kept in overnight - or otherwise you can stay on their free parking area with hook up and free wi-fi.
The factory visit is great if you are there when its available.

I have only once used Brownhills for work on one of our imported Hymer's, and they ripped us off as well as stealing one of our perfectly good wheel trims and replacing it with a damaged one.... 

If i want any work done on our 2008 3.0 base vehicle, i will use John's Cross - they answered my e-mail request promptly and offered a very fair cost for the jobs.

Happy TRavels


----------

